# What 30mm tires do you recommend?



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

I am familiar only with tires up to 28mm. My next frame (Vamoots Disc Road) is supposed to take up to 30mm, so I want to try in order to improve comfort. This seems to be an uncommon size though, 28mm and 32mm being much more common. Who makes good quality 30mm tires, what models do you recommend? Thanks!


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

I have a set of Schwalbe G-One Speed set up tubeless on some HED Belgium Plus rims that I dearly love. Good all around tire with good grip and a supple feel.

Compass Tires has a Chinook Pass (28mm) and Stampede Pass (32mm - if it will fit) that are great, fast and comfortable tires. 

Will the Vamoots take 650b?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Challenge Strada Bianca Pro is a really nice 30mm tire. The Strada Bianca (not pro) is vulcanized and not as good so make sure you look at the Pro one with comfort being the priority.

2mm isn't that big a deal so consider the Vittoria Corsa too, it comes in 28mm. 

I could be in my head but I think latex tubes help for comfort too.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Challenge Strada Bianca Pro is a really nice 30mm tire. The Strada Bianca (not pro) is vulcanized and not as good so make sure you look at the Pro one with comfort being the priority.
> 
> 2mm isn't that big a deal so consider the Vittoria Corsa too, it comes in 28mm.
> 
> *I could be in my head but I think latex tubes help for comfort too*.


I don't use them, but this isn't the 1st time I've heard this.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Pierre said:


> I am familiar only with tires up to 28mm. My next frame (Vamoots Disc Road) is supposed to take up to 30mm, so I want to try in order to improve comfort. This seems to be an uncommon size though, 28mm and 32mm being much more common. Who makes good quality 30mm tires, what models do you recommend? Thanks!


There is a fair bit of variation in nominal tire width vs. what you actually get when you mount a given tire on a given rim. IOW, 28 might really be the widest you can use, or maybe a 32 will fit if the rim is not too wide. Of course if you mount a 28 on a wide rim it might measure pretty close to a 32 on a narrow rim. You'll likely have to experiment. Compass makes really compliant wider tires.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

Are you talking only labeled widths or do you care more about actual measures widths? 28mm Conti GP4000s are 30+mm on every rim I've seen them mounted on. They're noticably bigger than 28mm Conti Gatorskins. Also, many people would agree they're the best all around tire (weight, rolling resistance, cost, availability).


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Pierre said:


> I am familiar only with tires up to 28mm. My next frame (Vamoots Disc Road) is supposed to take up to 30mm, so I want to try in order to improve comfort. This seems to be an uncommon size though, 28mm and 32mm being much more common. Who makes good quality 30mm tires, what models do you recommend? Thanks!


What Lelandjt said.
You should be able to get 30mm width with some of the tires that run big, such as the Conti Grand Prix 4000S.
If the internal width of the rim you use is wide, it will expand the tire out even more.
My GP 4000S 28mm measures well over 32mm on Nox rim.


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

Pierre said:


> I am familiar only with tires up to 28mm. My next frame (Vamoots Disc Road) is supposed to take up to 30mm, so I want to try in order to improve comfort. This seems to be an uncommon size though, 28mm and 32mm being much more common. Who makes good quality 30mm tires, what models do you recommend? Thanks!


Schwalbe G-One Speed are a freaking awesome tire. I've been running them on my English for over a year now and love them. Awesome traction and ride great.


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

The WTB Exposure TCS 30mm tire has worked well for myself and another customer of mine.


----------

